# US Air Force Project Supercar - Mustang X-1 and Challenger Vapor



## seesul (Jun 10, 2009)

Times are hard, money is tight, interest in the Armed Forces is down and we have wars raging on foreign lands across the world. So, if you are the US Air Force and you want to pack your squadrons with young eager mavericks, what should you do? Why, build two awesome supercars that shock and awe the visual senses, of course! The Mustang X-1 and Challenger Vapor were both constructed as part of the Air Force's Project Supercar initiative to drive interest in signing-up and joining the ranks.

After just returning from the DUB Show in Detroit and seeing all of the crazy modifications that people have performed at their own expense, I must say that the US Government has jumped head first into the custom car game. With all of the tax payer dollars being thrown around to anyone with their hand out, why not build some badass rides. In fact, let's get the Army, Navy and Marines involved and have an Armed Forces custom car show traveling around the country with tank drifting and humvee off-roading. Truly, I jest, but I have to give the Air Force credit for these two initiatives, executed by Galpin Auto Sports. Who else but the guys from GAS could create rides as far out as these two radical pony cars, which both feature airplane-like modifications and Lambo doors.

The all white Mustang X-1 is laid out with a full jet cockpit complete with an actual flight control stick used to shift. This may prove a bit tricky with a nitrogen-fed V8 engine capable of over 500 hp at your command. Behind the seat is a custom A/C unit that get O2 via two NACA ducts located in the rear window slots. The car has a custom wide-body kit that pushes out all four corners. The rear track was widened a full foot to make room for a staggered wheel set that accomodates the fatest tires on the market. The interior is constructed with off-white metal sheeting throughout. No Alcantera uphostery in this bad boy.

The Dodge Challenger Vapor takes a different approach and features an all black matte finish designed to create a stealth bomber affect. Everything is black except for the headlights and tail lamps. Even the wheels are completely covered. Inside, there is an infrared thermal imaging system paired with a heads-up display running the length of the windshield. This car also features a jet cockpit with three large LCD screens and switches to run with just two mufflers in whisper quiet mode.

http://www.sub5zero.com/auto-news/us-air-force-project-supercar-mustang-x-1-challenger-vapor


----------



## Butters (Jun 10, 2009)

Very cool cars, but where is the EO DAS?

http://www.es.northropgrumman.com/solutions/f35targeting/assets/eodasvideo.html


JL


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow those are some NICE cars... The X-1 looks nice but the Challenger Vapor looks sinister and awesome.. I love the interior layout, check out this link 
Dodge Challenger Vapor - The Rolling Jet | Dodgepedia.org


----------



## glennasher (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like a PITA to crawl in and out of, I think I'll stick with my pickup trucks. I can just roll my fat azz out of them when I need to egress.....................


----------

